# Every Villian, Needs to heed this



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

You know who you, we know who you are, See sometimes Heros come from any where or maybe everywhere, Listen your days are numberd, See the Justice league, knows your weakness. Every villian has one, and you have no clue How, what, who or why. In simple trems, Your F**ked.




PS. watch this Guys youll love it hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Raaahaaahaaaa!

I have a feeling I know the dastardly evil foe that will soon meet his demise.:evil:

Go Justice League!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm gonna have to come join the justice league!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Superman's dead. Batman went crazy after I killed Robin. Wonder Woman was made into a disembodied spirit. Aquaman died a mutated freak. Green Lantern became a villian, who the JLA killed. Martian-Manhunter is a homeless-worldless-last-of-his-species-loser.


[email protected]#$ the Justice League.


(This sounds like a lot of fun!!!)


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Amazon.com: Igloo Quick & Cool Cooler - 150-qt.: Sports & Outdoors

Im just saying lol


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

BTW. Hey dave how many sticks can you fit in a large flat rate box?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> BTW. Hey dave how many sticks can you fit in a large flat rate box?


Whoa. Poor villians.

(shuffling to change avatar...lol)


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> BTW. Hey dave how many sticks can you fit in a large flat rate box?


Whoa... That's a question you don't ordinarily see......


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mr.Erskine said:


> Whoa... That's a question you don't ordinarily see......


 This isnt a ordinary thing, this is a international super power team up


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> This isnt a ordinary thing, this is a *internatonal* super power team up


For the sake of the victim, let's hope that's an exaggeration...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

9405503699300171796848


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd watch out.. You never know if those villians have people on their side too.. Just a thought..


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Humm I need to keep an eye on this one!!:mischief::mischief:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

unsafegraphics said:


> Superman's dead. Batman went crazy after I killed Robin. Wonder Woman was made into a disembodied spirit. Aquaman died a mutated freak. Green Lantern became a villian, who the JLA killed. Martian-Manhunter is a homeless-worldless-last-of-his-species-loser.
> 
> [email protected]#$ the Justice League.
> 
> (This sounds like a lot of fun!!!)


I agree...good v. evil....

With an avatar of a grumply ole troll and being called "sick" earlier in the week I will be sided with evil...which suits me just fine....:mischief:

Watching with new interest...

Shawn


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Yikes!

Someone better look out.

I can't wait to see the devastation.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Colton1106 said:


> I'd watch out.. You never know if those villians have people on their side too.. Just a thought..





ssutton219 said:


> I agree...good v. evil....
> 
> With an avatar of a grumply ole troll and being called "sick" earlier in the week I will be sided with evil...which suits me just fine....:mischief:
> 
> ...


About time we formed a doom league.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaaaaaaHaaaaaaaHaaaaHeeeeeeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. ROTFLMAO.... Now this is what I'm talking about. A combined international anti-bad guy team get together thing.ainkiller:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I like this.. Legion of Doom v. Justice League.. Bomb style.. Watch out heroes


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmmm Maybe I need to sling some cow pies at Jesse to teach him a lesson.

Not sure what side that puts me on! LOL


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Soinds like your on the dark side.. The good guys may be in over their heads now..


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

This thread is interesting. . .

_WAY BACK_ in the day; a handful of decades ago when my identical twin brother and I weren't even toddlers yet, it was stated by my family members that he and I had "our own language" which our parents or anyone else listening to us, couldn't figure out (but according to onlookers/listeners, it was definitely clear that my twin bro and I knew _precisely_ what we were jabbering to each other about). . .

This thread reminds me very much of those long-ago observations of my twin brother and I.

:rotfl:. . .:rotfl:. . .:rotfl:. . .:rotfl:. . . . . . . .:madgrin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

shuckins said:


>


Very nice to have you aboard Ron. The Heroes will be concerned only when this happens > :flypig: Lot's of big talk here from people that dont know what's coming. Be wary methinks.:mischief::mischief::mischief::horn:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> BTW. Hey dave how many sticks can you fit in a large flat rate box?


Couple hundred easy without fluff! :rip:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think the villains have a snowballs chance,
if the dynamic duo is involved !! :fencing:



shuckins said:


>


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Villians Unite!!! Join the Legion of Doom!!!

(Come to the dark side............we have cookies!)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/legion-doom.html


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

My, my sir jester, what big ones you have,


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Set phasers to herf!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW...thats one way to poke the dog....







Shawn


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> Villians Unite!!! Join the Legion of Doom!!!
> 
> (Come to the dark side............we have cookies!)
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/legion-doom.html


Your crazy man! :lol:

Very nice logo... And so far... 4 very dubious charcters that have joined.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Your crazy man! :lol:


"When super-villains want to scare each other, they tell Joker stories."


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

shuckins said:


>


I think that say;s about all that needs saying. I'm with ya!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Ooo cookies!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Very nice to have you aboard Ron. The Heroes will be concerned only when this happens > :flypig: Lot's of big talk here from people that dont know what's coming. Be wary methinks.:mischief::mischief::mischief::horn:


 See this is the point you so called villians are missing, You have no clue whats going happen.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

I am fully prepared to bring vigilante justice to all who might consider themselves villianous...


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

WTF is goin on here!!!

I think someones lost there marbles...... or balls


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

geesh, stay off of puff for 24 hours or so, and miss out on everyting! lol. this looks like it will be interesting...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

southoz said:


> *WTF is goin on here!!!*
> 
> I think someones lost there marbles...... or balls


 What is going on here is a whole heap of pain is going to rain on someone whom is thoroughly deserving of a kick in the ass! LMAO Victim:arrow::kicknuts:opcorn:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> I am fully prepared to bring vigilante justice to all who might consider themselves villianous...


Looks like a bunch of Emo's to me. Emo = Goth for pussies! (Tash is Goth BTW) ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm real stoked to see the mushroom cloud from this!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tick-toc Tick-Toc----- 48hrs left, Whats gonna happenainkiller:







HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:rip:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc, I wouldnt be home tomorrow if I was you
:rip::rip::rip::rip::rip::rip::rip::rip:




Epic Kill, Just wait, You have never seen anything like this


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


me too lol....

oh this is going to hurt so baaaad


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I cant wait to see the destruction laid out.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Hmmmmm

Who do we know who lives in Greensboro? LOL

Or wait used to live in Greensboro.


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I think someone is busy digging himself out of the rubble!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

So has this hit??? I'm really curious to see the poor soul's reaction.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think we really killed Him, Damn.........


Or the poor chap is having some overload going on


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

You cant kill him.. He's too crazy..


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I think we really killed Him, Damn.........
> 
> Or the poor chap is having some overload going on


Busy trying to find the tupperware amongst the rubble methinks! :mischief::dizzy:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Holy. F#!$ing. S#$$balls. Batman.

First of all, I just want to say that these guys are rutheless. And that's guys, plural.

That's right. There was more than one. 5 to be exact.

On my doorstep were these today:










With this message inside:










and this:










with this message:










Team-f#$%^ing-effort...

I don't even have words for this. I had to buy THIS to take care of the cigars they sent:










So without further ado, the aftermath:
































































That's 100 cigars.

100.

and two very nice lighters.

I have no words for this.

Tashaz, Jessejava187, Smelvis, Zeb Zoober, and Wild 7even: Thank you. So very, very much. This is the greatest act of violence/selfless giving I've ever seen. you guys are the absolute coolest guys I've ever met.
Thank you so much.

(Now...to slink away wounded and plan my revenge on the world. )


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy Crap...The Justice League wins.. for now..


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

:shocked:

amazing. Nice hit guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wait he isn't getting off that easy.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just wait he isn't getting off that easy.


Nor is the Justice League. Lest we forget, Dom has allies.. This is not over..


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

To the moon, Alice !!!!










What some massive firepower, amazing guy's !!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Colton1106 said:


> Nor is the Justice League. Lest we forget, Dom has allies.. This is not over..


 :rip: :flypig:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just wait he isn't getting off that easy.


*WTF?!?!?!?!?*

:help:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

EPIC.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Bet the jokers not smiling now! Well, he probably is but it's not an evil smile this time. But be aware of what Dave said & take heed. It aint over yet.
It's your own fault Dominick for tormenting us so, you did say you liked acids.:target::fencing:opcorn::doh::tape2:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, seriously I would put money down there is no online hobby community better than puff!

WTG guys freaking awesome! This is one of those moments where you think the world isn't such a dark place after all. I can hardly imagine the expression on his face / the utter shock when finding this.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Just wait he isn't getting off that easy.


daaamn theres more?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah kind of snowballed, well tashaz paid fo the acids and told me to hit, then dave and sean got in, Then you started running your mouth so I just said eff it im gonna kill his ass, Im worried you dont have room, you gonna be cool with all that?


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy crap is Greensboro, North Carolina still on the map of the U.S. after a bomb of that size. Hahahahahaha, but seriously that is the most amazing bomb I have seen on here, no doubt about it.:hail:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Amazon.com: Igloo Quick & Cool Cooler - 150-qt.: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Im just saying lol


Well, you did warn him! LOL


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> yeah kind of snowballed, well tashaz paid fo the acids and told me to hit, then dave and sean got in, Then you started running your mouth so I just said eff it im gonna kill his ass, *Im worried you dont have room, you gonna be cool with all that?*


Yeap... I actually bought a new humidor for it all ...lol.

Got one of these from cheaphumidors:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dominick, you were not just bitch slap, you got F*CKUP!!!
There are enough cigars there to keep you quiet for a while enjoy, LOL!! Ha ha ha ha :rip::rip:

Nice hit gentlemen


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow... just wow. That's one for the record books. Gotta love the kick ass BOTL on this forum.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Claes said:


> I can hardly imagine the expression on his face / the utter shock when finding this.


I believe I posted a pic of that:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Absolutly brutal, idk how Dom is still standing

The justice league just redefined weapons of mass destruction


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

The onslaught keeps coming!!!

I got this in the mail today:



















In it were 28 more cigars!!! Holy s$*^!!!










To quote Scream (one of my favorite movies):

"I'm feeling a little woozy here..."

For the love of God, gentlemen, is it over yet?!?!?

(Thank you very much JLA/Mr. D. Noack!!!)


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn, looks like the joke is on the Joker !!! :spank:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Damn, looks like the joke is on the Joker !!! :spank:


Kym did he say Uncle yet?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Kym did he say Uncle yet?


I detected a small wimper, but no uncle !! :ballchain: :whip:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

UNCLE!!!.............UNCLE!!!................UNCLE!!!
:target::roll::roll::target::roll::roll::target:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> UNCLE!!!.............UNCLE!!!................UNCLE!!!
> :target::roll::roll::target::roll::roll::target:


Okay cool, enjoy those sticks and remember the Justice league let you off Easy this Time Bro!

This was a fun thread. :roll:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Okay cool, enjoy those sticks and remember the Justice league let you off Easy this Time Bro!
> 
> This was a fun thread. :roll:


Oh I totally agree, on all counts. Enjoy Dominick. This was a hoot. Now, NEXT! LMAO.:biggrin::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I've got a feeling this isnt over.. Just a hunch though.. Perhaps we'll see next week..


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Justice has been served...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Colton1106 said:


> I've got a feeling this isnt over.. Just a hunch though.. Perhaps we'll see next week..


Well just to be sure the leaders of the Justice League are Warren and Jesse, I didn't throw you under a bus it was a mini van.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Colton1106 said:


> I've got a feeling this isnt over.. Just a hunch though.. Perhaps we'll see next week..





smelvis said:


> Well just to be sure the leaders of the Justice League are Warren and Jesse, I didn't throw you under a bus it was a mini van.


:twisted::tape2:opcorn:

Shawn


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> :twisted::tape2:opcorn:
> 
> Shawn


ROTFLMAO...Yeah Yeah, just wait till I get your address Shawn. Will take a while but we will hit you. As for the other members of the LOTDI, you are all the targets since your inglorious leader is in hiding! :mischief::fear:op2::target::target::boom:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

There is also another slant to this game. Here in Oz, we have better defenses than in the US. If a missile of any decent size is coming our way, the N.A.S.A. (Nasty Australian Stogie Association) will send me a letter confirming the weight of the delivery package and ask that I contribute to their fund at the rate of $328.00 AUD per kilo. If I find this unacceptable, for reasons unknown, I just refuse to pay it and the missile is shot down, refuelled and sent back to the country of origin. LMAO. Good luck hitting us here with a warhead the size that just hit a member of your league. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> There is also another slant to this game. Here in Oz, we have better defenses than in the US. If a missile of any decent size is coming our way, the N.A.S.A. (Nasty Australian Stogie Association) will send me a letter confirming the weight of the delivery package and ask that I contribute to their fund at the rate of $328.00 AUD per kilo. If I find this unacceptable, for reasons unknown, I just refuse to pay it and the missile is shot down, refuelled and sent back to the country of origin. LMAO. Good luck hitting us here with a warhead the size that just hit a member of your league. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


See..in there lies your problem..while yes most americans think bigger is better I my friend know its whats inside that matters..so I do not have to send a "heavy" warhead to do my damage....and this post has make it even more my mission to make you say uncle.....:mad2:

Shawn


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> See..in there lies your problem..while yes most americans think bigger is better I my friend know its whats inside that matters..so I do not have to send a "heavy" warhead to do my damage....and this post has make it even more my mission to make you say uncle.....:mad2:
> 
> Shawn


Nicely said Shawn. Your never going to hear it though, I dont get on well with my side of the family so the only way I would utter the word is in retaliatory anger. :blah::fencing::mischief:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> There is also another slant to this game. Here in Oz, we have better defenses than in the US. If a missile of any decent size is coming our way, the N.A.S.A. (Nasty Australian Stogie Association) will send me a letter confirming the weight of the delivery package and ask that I contribute to their fund at the rate of $328.00 AUD per kilo.
> 
> ooops !!!!!!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO...Yeah Yeah, just wait till I get your address Shawn. Will take a while but we will hit you. As for the other members of the LOTDI, you are all the targets since your inglorious leader is in hiding! :mischief::fear:op2::target::target::boom:


Awww.:biggrin1:.I am not the leader...you hit our leader..hes down..but as soldiers we are following orders..

You are too much Fun Warren...enjoy!opcorn:

Shawn


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW..... that is flippin awsome yo'. you guys are very generous or should i say devious. way to blow him up and show them what's up. keep up the madness....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> Awww.:biggrin1:.I am not the leader...you hit our leader..hes down..but as soldiers we are following orders..
> 
> You are too much Fun Warren...enjoy!opcorn:
> 
> Shawn


LMAO. Yes this is fun. TLODI = The Mice That Roared Methinks.








[/URL][/IMG]

opcorn:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

unsafegraphics said:


> The onslaught keeps coming!!!
> 
> I got this in the mail today:
> 
> ...


Enjoy the cigars. Glad they arrived safely


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> Enjoy the cigars. Glad they arrived safely


Were those from you or the Justice league?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Were those from you or the Justice league?


Not sure, but I am incredibly grateful nonetheless!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> Not sure, but I am incredibly grateful nonetheless!


All great fun Bro, is a new trend good versus evil, Probably the biggest bomb since Zitro Joe hit me with 140 odd sticks all out of his own stash.

Enjoy them nasty things. LOL


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

I remember that Zitro hit.. Insane..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Colton1106 said:


> I remember that Zitro hit.. Insane..


Wasn't it, I'm still smoking those! Hope he's somewhere safe!


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

+1 on that..


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

wow.. That is the biggest destruction I have ever seen. I think I felt the shockwave here in MD! In all seriousness though, I haven't been here long but there is NO other forum out there that does this kind of stuff. I have been a member of so many forums and the friendship and selflessness(i hope thats a word) that goes on here is one of a kind. Its hard enough on other forums to trust people to send you the stuff you buy from them, here is a complete 360. People give boxes of cigars and goodies away for fun!

Just a great forum over here and I cant wait to get my own stash up enough that I can send some major weapons of mass destruction out among the puff!


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

MrLexus said:


> wow.. That is the biggest destruction I have ever seen. I think I felt the shockwave here in MD! In all seriousness though, I haven't been here long but there is NO other forum out there that does this kind of stuff. I have been a member of so many forums and the friendship and selflessness(i hope thats a word) that goes on here is one of a kind. Its hard enough on other forums to trust people to send you the stuff you buy from them, here is a complete 360. People give boxes of cigars and goodies away for fun!
> 
> Just a great forum over here and I cant wait to get my own stash up enough that I can send some major weapons of mass destruction out among the puff!


Just stick around, post, and make friends. Get involved in the various PIF's, trades, passes, & etc.
You'll be surprised at how fast your humi fills up.

I had never even heard of most of the sticks now in my stash before I joined Puff.


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

reblyell said:


> Just stick around, post, and make friends. Get involved in the various PIF's, trades, passes, & etc.
> You'll be surprised at how fast your humi fills up.
> 
> I had never even heard of most of the sticks now in my stash before I joined Puff.


Dont worry my friend. Im already well aquinted with the devil site and know the guys at my B&M by first name.


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm.. That reminds me.. It may be time to revive this..


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

Colton1106 said:


> Hmm.. That reminds me.. It may be time to revive this..


uh oh!

:behindsofa:


----------

